# Legal Bear Hunting w/slingshots



## two-bears (Apr 25, 2011)

*4/25/2011 NEWS FLASH JUST IN FROM ALASKA: Fish & Game in Alaska has approved the Quick Bow for 14 year old JV to take a Back Bear with. *







*Now Utah and Alaska have approved the grown up HFX slingshot the Quick Bow for taking Black Bear. JV already is in the SLINGSHOT RECORD BOOK*


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't really care for the HFX I have a G7+ thanks,I hope the HFX works out for you


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> I don't really care for the HFX I have a G7+ thanks,I hope the HFX works out for you


What is a G7+ ?

Edit; found it


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

If someone wants to hunt bear with that, go right ahead. Just don't complain about your new life, reincarnated into a pile of bear crap.

I'd be more prone to grab a .45-70 Government myself.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

haertig said:


> If someone wants to hunt bear with that, go right ahead. Just don't complain about your new life, reincarnated into a pile of bear crap.
> 
> I'd be more prone to grab a .45-70 Government myself.


Good one.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Obviously this is another public service message from the Cheif, GO BEARS!!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Obviously this is another public service message from the Cheif, GO BEARS!!


Harp, you got me laughing too!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

"Sometimes you eat the bear, sometimes the bear eats you". _Daniel Boone_


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hunting makes sense, but why Black Bear? A hunter with a rifle can't guarantee a 1-shot-kill, less to say about bows and slingshots. Traditional Martial Arts experts do way better than this...

Why don't they design some explosive slingshot ammo or arrow for bear hunt instead? As mentioned, bear poop doesn't look, smell and taste good...


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

"As mentioned, bear poop doesn't look, smell and taste good..."

I'll take your word on that taste part.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

That G7 slingshot looks a whole lot like the Dankung "Sniper" ... http://www.dankung.c...tion-p-388.html

Even down to the same dude holding the slingshot on both the www.slingshot007.com website and the Dankung website.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

kobe23 said:


> Hunting makes sense, but why Black Bear? A hunter with a rifle can't guarantee a 1-shot-kill, less to say about bows and slingshots. Traditional Martial Arts experts do way better than this...
> 
> Why don't they design some explosive slingshot ammo or arrow for bear hunt instead? As mentioned, bear poop doesn't look, smell and taste good...


It's already been invented, it's called a BULLET.
Philly


----------



## two-bears (Apr 25, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> I don't really care for the HFX I have a G7+ thanks,I hope the HFX works out for you


Then get your fat bottom out of the computer chair and get the G7 Slingshot in the SLINGSHOT WORLD RECORD BOOK: http://www.chiefaj.c...record_book.htm


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

two-bears said:


> I don't really care for the HFX I have a G7+ thanks,I hope the HFX works out for you


Then get your fat bottom out of the computer chair and get the G7 Slingshot in the SLINGSHOT WORLD RECORD BOOK: http://www.chiefaj.c...record_book.htm
[/quote]

Easy Two bears, you are taking this way too personally. He only said he didn't care for it. He didn't bash the HFX. You make it sound like you have some stake in the HFX with the coarse rebuttal.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Well we do all want to be in Cheif AJ's record book don't we???









Did you know that the Cheif has video of the mythical thunderbird? cool huh?







you can buy a copy of the video on his site for $29.99
http://www.history.com/shows/monsterquest/videos/thunderbird-explained#spotting-the-birdzilla


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

philly said:


> It's already been invented, it's called a BULLET.
> Philly


Well I actually meant something like the breaching rounds police use to break doors, the king that 'BooM' when contact. That might be good enough to make a Black Bear headless >.<


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

Archer46176 said:


> I hate to seem mean spirited but i am gonna break out the Bears jersey, Bears penant, and Bears hat. I think this is absolutely ridiculous and I truly hope that the young man has someone with a back up firearm close by. Not only for his safety but in order to follow up in case the shot placement is not proper. It is truly sad when someone has to promote their product so much that they feel the need to not only endanger their child or grandchild but also the life of a game animal. AGAIN I HUNT EVERYTHING THAT MOVES IS LEGAL AND IS EDIBLE in my neck of the woods I just choose to use the proper tools for the job instead of making it a spectacle to raise the viewership of my TV show or sell a product...
> Paul(INDIANA) Oh and can we PLEASE stop calling this guy CHIEF AJ... As far as I can tell he is not a chief of any Native American tribe at least in the real world...
> 
> Well said! I don't find bear very tasty but can understand those that hunt them for sport. Even though it is legal I don't think the bears have much to worry about


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

haertig said:


> If someone wants to hunt bear with that, go right ahead. Just don't complain about your new life, reincarnated into a pile of bear crap.
> 
> I'd be more prone to grab a .45-70 Government myself.


That is hilarious but makes sense at the same time. I just stopped laughing.


----------



## keeco (Feb 28, 2010)

nice tall treestand over bait,guide backing you up with 338 mag. prefectly safe.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

I don't think BEAR hunting with a slingshot is illegal in INDIANA- at least I can't find any regulations on it-so I guess it would be legal in Indiana too, also Moose or Cape Buffalo would be fair game I guess, as long in the Indiana state lines. I need to check with DNR on this.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes, yes. Colorado law does not ban hunting stegosaurus with a Chief AJ slingshot either. Might as well put that in the ad copy too, since it's apparently legal.


----------



## two-bears (Apr 25, 2011)

Bugar said:


> I don't think BEAR hunting with a slingshot is illegal in INDIANA- at least I can't find any regulations on it-so I guess it would be legal in Indiana too, also Moose or Cape Buffalo would be fair game I guess, as long in the Indiana state lines. I need to check with DNR on this.


Boys, girls, men & women with slingshots have taken Ten and half foot River Monsters, 10 foot sharks, deer, turkey, over 100 feral hogs, sting rays, flushing pheasants and tons of rough fish for the Record.


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

..and at the same time, all over the world, poachers & poor hunters used .22lr rifles to kill boar, deer, cows, humans, goats, elks, antelopes and whitetail bucks.

Does this justify the use of .22 on big game? Would any sane ammunition manufacturer make a "record book" presenting the largest animals taken with a .22 ? There are reasons why people take a 30-06 to take a buck, and keep the .22 for the rabbits. Just what we are supposed to to with a slingshot. And in my book, a real squirre hunt is 1000 times more exciting than a staged bear hunt that is filmed from 4 different angles while 5 rangers with rifles sit around to safe the 14yr old slingshooters ass when the bear gets angry.


----------



## Ram (Jan 19, 2011)

Slingshot for a bear? Pah, too easy. I wrestle them into submission with nothing but my underpants.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Taking a bear out with a slingshot .Will some one send for the gyes in the white coats


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

two-bears said:


> Now listen up "Magets" while you were doing "fantasy slingshot" boys, girls, men & women with slingshots have taken Ten and half foot River Monsters, 10 foot sharks, deer, turkey, over 100 feral hogs, sting rays, flushing pheasants and tons of rough fish for the Record.


Well since we MAGGOTS aren't up to your standards and from the response you've gotten to your wonderful thread it's pretty obvious you don't belong here, why don't you just move on, and I'll be polite enough not to tell you where to go.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

No offensive language, please.

About the topic:

I have made some quite powerful slingshots and slingbows, even rubber powered crossbows that shoot arrows. I believe I have explored this field to the full.

However, I do not recommend hunting big game with such weapons. Yes, you may kill a larger animal with a perfectly placed shot, but the danger to wound the poor beast and cause severe pain is too great. Far more effective hunting weapons are easy to obtain.

Jörg


----------



## Sharpdogs (Oct 5, 2010)

Making it legal to hunt bears with slingshot is a great way clean out the gene pool.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Archer46176 said:


> I am glad all of the sane members of this forum are stickig together. I would like to seco.d the.motion that he move on and possibly stay off our forum...


Most of us are predators of smaller animals, but do not want to have the feeling of being a prey to larger animals. Maybe some just want to have the thrill of being a smaller prey who is capable of taking out the larger predator...


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

two-bears said:


> I don't really care for the HFX I have a G7+ thanks,I hope the HFX works out for you


Then get your fat bottom out of the computer chair and get the G7 Slingshot in the SLINGSHOT WORLD RECORD BOOK: http://www.chiefaj.c...record_book.htm
[/quote]

I'll keep my fat bottom in my chair and not coming out of some fat bears bottom, if you don't mind


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

I hate to go against the grain here and I do find the not so veiled advertising to be dis-tastefull and most likely against the forum rules. What he is talking about is launching an ARROW at a game animal with a slingshot. The arrow in flight does not know how it was launched. As long as it is on target and has sufficient energy to get the broad head to vitals it doesn't matter what weapon was used to start it's flight.

The question then becomes can an arrow be lauched from a slingshot with enough energy to reach the vitals of a big game animal while also being on taget. I believe it is possible to do this. I have no idea if his rig will launch the arrow with sufficient energy or not. I know I've been working on this on and off for some time and haven't seen (Joerg's vids aside) a solution that I'd actually take to the field with.

What we have to remember is that a broad head kills differently than either a bullet or a semi-round projectile lauched from a slingshot. It only has to penetrate enough to cut at the vitals to be effective.

Will a broadhead to and preferably through the vitals kill a bear. YUP!

btw. The rig/method that works the best for me so far is a Bill Hayes ranger with double thera-gold bands shooting through the fork. I only had to cut a grove on the inside of the fork for the arrow to rest in. This works well but I haven't gained enough confidence or skill to even think about hunting at this point. Who knows.....most likely I never will but the fun is in the pursuit. Thats my view.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

You are right about the letal force of a broad arrow Shooter452. Nevertheless I still cannot continute to think that a slingshot is way enadeguate for killing any beast bigger than a rabbit. When I was in archery, a recurbe 55libs bow could manage a boar hunt. Not only because the energy transferred to the arrow, but because with a bow (and enaught personal skills) you have a flat, long trajectory wich is needed to reach the right targets: lugs or heart or abdominal veins. I can immagine an equal energy coming from a pair of elastic but nowere the same precision. And I also think taht if anyone would wont to kill e bear (for sporting, not in a survival situation) this man should invest some more money and time in the right weapon and in hard personal training.
But I agree with most others forumers: bears will enjoy having at lunch some newbe enthusiast catapulter.


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

I am a hunter and enjoy it very much. 
Just because it is legal don't make it right. I can drive a nail with a wrench but a hammer does a better job. You should have enough respect for wildlife to make a clean and quick kill. Slingshot are for small game in the right hands. I don't think anything good can come out of this for hunters.
I try not to attract PETA or anti hunters in my life, but that is just me.


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

two-bears said:


> Boys, girls, men & women with slingshots have taken Ten and half foot River Monsters, 10 foot sharks, deer, turkey, over 100 feral hogs, sting rays, flushing pheasants and tons of rough fish for the Record.


I can jump out of an airplane to without a parachute, but that doesn't make it a good idea.

I think this is just bad news all around. I think hunting with a slingshot is perfectly fine, if we're talking about small game such as squirrels, birds, etc. But we're not. We're talking about sending a kid out into the woods to attempt to take a very large, very dangerous predator with a slingshot shooting an arrow. I guess I have a number of problems with this whole thing so it's hard to know where to start, but I'm going to start at the hunting big game point.

I think all of us who hunt have a respect for nature and the animals that we take. When we hunt it's not all about whether or not we kill an animal, it's as much about the hunt and being in the woods as it is bringing home a kill. Has anyone bothered to teach this kid that? When we go out with the purpose of killing an animal I think most all of us take that respect for nature with us, hence why we wait for a clean shot, try to make the cleanest shot we can so as not to cause the animal any more stress then necessary, and if we don't have a good shot we don't take it. So much of hunting now is all about the kill, and all about hunting for trophies. I hunt for a few reasons, food, the enjoyment of the outdoors, and the excercise (I'm diabetic and it does me good). I also have a few rules, if you kill it you better eat it, if you're not going to eat it you have no business killing it, and if you are going to kill it you need to do it in the most humane way possible. It's NOT about records people. Are they going to eat the bear if they do manage to kill it? Or is it all about getting in the "record book" ?

Second, this kids parents need a serious bit of talking to to even let the kid attempt this. It makes me wonder if they themselves are hunters. This just reeks of poor judgment on a number of levels.

What's going to happen to the slingshot community if some kid goes out, tries to hunt a bear or other predator because they want in the "record book" and get themselves killed in the process? News tonight at 10! Kid is killed while trying to hunt a bear with a slingshot. Think they'll make any mention in the news report that he was trying to take it with an arrow from a slingshot? Those of you that hunt know how accuracy can be hindered by adrenalin, ie. buck fever. What's going to happen if this kid gets all wound up, takes a shot and just wounds the poor animal?

And what's this obsession with wanting to shoot an arrow from a slingshot and go hunting with it? If you want to shoot an arrow at something get a bow, if you can't afford to buy one learn to make them. They aren't that hard to make, I made my very first two bows in an afternoon. I know that "slingbows" are all over youtube now days, mostly in survival related videos, and yes I guess in a "survival" situation a slingsbow would be better than nothing, but how many of us have been or will be in that kind of situation? And if you did find yourself in a survival situation, and most everyone of the stories I've seen or heard about didn't involve them getting into that situation with much of anything in their possession, let alone something like a slingbow, knowing how to make a bow would be a good think to know. I don't think you're going to be able to make much of a slingbow with just the stuff you find in the woods, but you could make a bow from nothing more than what you have available to you.

The simple fact is that this has nothing to do with hunting or respect for nature, it's all about a "record" that means nothing, and really questionable and ridiculous marketing on the part of the maker. If this is Chief AJ then I have a few points that I'd like to bring up here since I've watched most of his youtube videos (as ridiculous as they are), most notably, in all of the videos of his that I've seen you NEVER see the actual kill shot being taken as you do when watching say a hunting show. Why is this? Is it because the animal either isn't being taken with the slingshot? Or could it be because all it did was terribly wound the animal and it had to be finished off by someone with the proper hunting equipment? And have you ever noticed that in the videos you feel more like you're watching a kids show than a serious hunting show? I mean come on, all this guy is doing is putting bad ideas in impressionable young minds.

Oh to heck with it, at this point I'm just rambling......... .rant ended

Chris


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

If your going to hunt bear with a slingshot you got balls. This is a animal that when hunting with the proper equipment takes balls. So with a slingshot they have to be really big to make up for the lack of brains.


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

builderofstuff said:


> Boys, girls, men & women with slingshots have taken Ten and half foot River Monsters, 10 foot sharks, deer, turkey, over 100 feral hogs, sting rays, flushing pheasants and tons of rough fish for the Record.


I can jump out of an airplane to without a parachute, but that doesn't make it a good idea.

I think this is just bad news all around. I think hunting with a slingshot is perfectly fine, if we're talking about small game such as squirrels, birds, etc. But we're not. We're talking about sending a kid out into the woods to attempt to take a very large, very dangerous predator with a slingshot shooting an arrow. I guess I have a number of problems with this whole thing so it's hard to know where to start, but I'm going to start at the hunting big game point.

I think all of us who hunt have a respect for nature and the animals that we take. When we hunt it's not all about whether or not we kill an animal, it's as much about the hunt and being in the woods as it is bringing home a kill. Has anyone bothered to teach this kid that? When we go out with the purpose of killing an animal I think most all of us take that respect for nature with us, hence why we wait for a clean shot, try to make the cleanest shot we can so as not to cause the animal any more stress then necessary, and if we don't have a good shot we don't take it. So much of hunting now is all about the kill, and all about hunting for trophies. I hunt for a few reasons, food, the enjoyment of the outdoors, and the excercise (I'm diabetic and it does me good). I also have a few rules, if you kill it you better eat it, if you're not going to eat it you have no business killing it, and if you are going to kill it you need to do it in the most humane way possible. It's NOT about records people. Are they going to eat the bear if they do manage to kill it? Or is it all about getting in the "record book" ?

Second, this kids parents need a serious bit of talking to to even let the kid attempt this. It makes me wonder if they themselves are hunters. This just reeks of poor judgment on a number of levels.

What's going to happen to the slingshot community if some kid goes out, tries to hunt a bear or other predator because they want in the "record book" and get themselves killed in the process? News tonight at 10! Kid is killed while trying to hunt a bear with a slingshot. Think they'll make any mention in the news report that he was trying to take it with an arrow from a slingshot? Those of you that hunt know how accuracy can be hindered by adrenalin, ie. buck fever. What's going to happen if this kid gets all wound up, takes a shot and just wounds the poor animal?

And what's this obsession with wanting to shoot an arrow from a slingshot and go hunting with it? If you want to shoot an arrow at something get a bow, if you can't afford to buy one learn to make them. They aren't that hard to make, I made my very first two bows in an afternoon. I know that "slingbows" are all over youtube now days, mostly in survival related videos, and yes I guess in a "survival" situation a slingsbow would be better than nothing, but how many of us have been or will be in that kind of situation? And if you did find yourself in a survival situation, and most everyone of the stories I've seen or heard about didn't involve them getting into that situation with much of anything in their possession, let alone something like a slingbow, knowing how to make a bow would be a good think to know. I don't think you're going to be able to make much of a slingbow with just the stuff you find in the woods, but you could make a bow from nothing more than what you have available to you.

The simple fact is that this has nothing to do with hunting or respect for nature, it's all about a "record" that means nothing, and really questionable and ridiculous marketing on the part of the maker. If this is Chief AJ then I have a few points that I'd like to bring up here since I've watched most of his youtube videos (as ridiculous as they are), most notably, in all of the videos of his that I've seen you NEVER see the actual kill shot being taken as you do when watching say a hunting show. Why is this? Is it because the animal either isn't being taken with the slingshot? Or could it be because all it did was terribly wound the animal and it had to be finished off by someone with the proper hunting equipment? And have you ever noticed that in the videos you feel more like you're watching a kids show than a serious hunting show? I mean come on, all this guy is doing is putting bad ideas in impressionable young minds.

Oh to heck with it, at this point I'm just rambling......... .rant ended

Chris
[/quote]

I agree with most of what you posted here. I started hunting (oddly enough) at the age of 14. I started with a rifle. After about 10 years I started hunting with a compound bow, and then for the last 15 years I've only hunted with a pistol (iron sights)or a bow. Two years ago I picked up a recurve but haven't harvested any game with it yet. The next step may be a slingshot.








All along the way I've herd the arguments/hogwash about not using enough weapon to cleanly harvest game. I know I've taken hundreds (yes hundreds) of head of game with a pistol as well as 52 hogs and 23 deer with a compound bow. All done humanely and all gladly eaten by myself and my family or friends.

I'm a sportfishing guide/captain by trade. After some of my clients catch a bunch of a certain species then tend to go lighter and lighter with the tackle and then switch to fly rods and then lighter and lighter line on the flyrod. After a certain point its about the challenge.

I've never hunted bear but my grandfather did as do a few in my circle of freinds. Some of them use bows. They tell me they (black bear) are not as hard to kill as hogs. I do enjoy eating bear when I'm given some.

I think the main dis-agreement in the way you and I see things is the possibility of an arrow shooting slingshot making a humane kill. All I'm saying is it probably IS possible but I wouldn't go into the woods without knowing by way of a chronograph what my equipment and I are capable of. I certainly agree with you about being responsible and safe. I also have watched all the "the chief's" video's and came pretty much to the same conclusions as you. Have a great night.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

builderofstuff said:


> Boys, girls, men & women with slingshots have taken Ten and half foot River Monsters, 10 foot sharks, deer, turkey, over 100 feral hogs, sting rays, flushing pheasants and tons of rough fish for the Record.


I can jump out of an airplane to without a parachute, but that doesn't make it a good idea.

I think this is just bad news all around. I think hunting with a slingshot is perfectly fine, if we're talking about small game such as squirrels, birds, etc. But we're not. We're talking about sending a kid out into the woods to attempt to take a very large, very dangerous predator with a slingshot shooting an arrow. I guess I have a number of problems with this whole thing so it's hard to know where to start, but I'm going to start at the hunting big game point.

I think all of us who hunt have a respect for nature and the animals that we take. When we hunt it's not all about whether or not we kill an animal, it's as much about the hunt and being in the woods as it is bringing home a kill. Has anyone bothered to teach this kid that? When we go out with the purpose of killing an animal I think most all of us take that respect for nature with us, hence why we wait for a clean shot, try to make the cleanest shot we can so as not to cause the animal any more stress then necessary, and if we don't have a good shot we don't take it. So much of hunting now is all about the kill, and all about hunting for trophies. I hunt for a few reasons, food, the enjoyment of the outdoors, and the excercise (I'm diabetic and it does me good). I also have a few rules, if you kill it you better eat it, if you're not going to eat it you have no business killing it, and if you are going to kill it you need to do it in the most humane way possible. It's NOT about records people. Are they going to eat the bear if they do manage to kill it? Or is it all about getting in the "record book" ?

Second, this kids parents need a serious bit of talking to to even let the kid attempt this. It makes me wonder if they themselves are hunters. This just reeks of poor judgment on a number of levels.

What's going to happen to the slingshot community if some kid goes out, tries to hunt a bear or other predator because they want in the "record book" and get themselves killed in the process? News tonight at 10! Kid is killed while trying to hunt a bear with a slingshot. Think they'll make any mention in the news report that he was trying to take it with an arrow from a slingshot? Those of you that hunt know how accuracy can be hindered by adrenalin, ie. buck fever. What's going to happen if this kid gets all wound up, takes a shot and just wounds the poor animal?

And what's this obsession with wanting to shoot an arrow from a slingshot and go hunting with it? If you want to shoot an arrow at something get a bow, if you can't afford to buy one learn to make them. They aren't that hard to make, I made my very first two bows in an afternoon. I know that "slingbows" are all over youtube now days, mostly in survival related videos, and yes I guess in a "survival" situation a slingsbow would be better than nothing, but how many of us have been or will be in that kind of situation? And if you did find yourself in a survival situation, and most everyone of the stories I've seen or heard about didn't involve them getting into that situation with much of anything in their possession, let alone something like a slingbow, knowing how to make a bow would be a good think to know. I don't think you're going to be able to make much of a slingbow with just the stuff you find in the woods, but you could make a bow from nothing more than what you have available to you.

The simple fact is that this has nothing to do with hunting or respect for nature, it's all about a "record" that means nothing, and really questionable and ridiculous marketing on the part of the maker. If this is Chief AJ then I have a few points that I'd like to bring up here since I've watched most of his youtube videos (as ridiculous as they are), most notably, in all of the videos of his that I've seen you NEVER see the actual kill shot being taken as you do when watching say a hunting show. Why is this? Is it because the animal either isn't being taken with the slingshot? Or could it be because all it did was terribly wound the animal and it had to be finished off by someone with the proper hunting equipment? And have you ever noticed that in the videos you feel more like you're watching a kids show than a serious hunting show? I mean come on, all this guy is doing is putting bad ideas in impressionable young minds.

Oh to heck with it, at this point I'm just rambling......... .rant ended

Chris
[/quote]

Chris you are a hero in this thread (and others), you fleshed out the matter quite well, not exhaustive, though, essentially well!! A balanced, perspective on hunting and it's purpose and what it means to be modest, that it shouldn't be about "a record".


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

dragonmaster said:


> If your going to hunt bear with a slingshot you got balls. This is a animal that when hunting with the proper equipment takes balls. So with a slingshot they have to be really big* to make up for the lack of brains.
> *




Well put DH


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

shooter452 said:


> ...I think the main dis-agreement in the way you and I see things is the possibility of an arrow shooting slingshot making a humane kill...


I don't mind the kill being humane or not if I will be dealing with beasts capable of taking my life without sweat, just I am too young to wear a flashy ring on my head and I bet most you ladies and gents would want to see your grandkids or even great-grandkids grow up..


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Whoa! You must have some strong underpants.











Moreluckthanjudgement said:


> Slingshot for a bear? Pah, too easy. I wrestle them into submission with nothing but my underpants.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

That is a great idea! I think I will stick with my 50 cal baret.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

If we ignore this thread will it go away?
Oh crap! Now I'm part of the problem!


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

kobe23 said:


> I don't mind the kill being humane or not if I will be dealing with beasts capable of taking my life without sweat, just I am too young to wear a flashy ring on my head and I bet most you ladies and gents would want to see your grandkids or even great-grandkids grow up..


This is sort of my point, at least in reference to the "survival" situation. If you're out there with your slingbow and arrow, you're out there to hunt not survive. And if you're hunting I think that you should be concerned with whether or not you're making the most humane shot you can. Now, I'm not saying that in a bear attack kind of situation that you should be worried about whether you're being humane or not, if you're being attacked then yeah you would do whatever it takes, but the whole point of this thread was that they are intentionally going out there to hunt the bear.

Sorr MJ, I just couldn't let it die. No pun intended.

Chris


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

bear with a catapult this needs to be youtubed... ha ha


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I think every one has had there say on this topic, i hope you all dont mind if i lock it before it starts to get out of hand, cheers jeff


----------

